# Interim DIY drill stirrer



## zadiac

This is my interim diy drill stirrer until my magnetic stirrer is operational....lol

So I was thinking of something to use to stir a small bottle of juice without shaking it. I saw an old brass drill brush thing I used for something a long time ago and a light went on somewhere in my head






Once I got the bottle tightly settled, it turned out to work quite well. Note the vortex forming in the juice. Exactly what I wanted.





Here is a video of the action.


Unfortunately I'll have to use new rubber band everytime I mix as the brushes completely destroys the rubber bands....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 4


----------



## JW Flynn

as an last resort this will defiantly work, the evidence is clear, hehe


----------



## zadiac

Right, so I decided to upgrade my diy drill stirrer bit. I found an old plume veil top cap/sleeve (the atty broke) and stuck it on the bit using super glue. The little bottle fits nice and tight in the sleeve.
This is what happened...










Now it works even better! 



Now there are all sorts of design running around in my head. I can make one that fits any size bottle if need be. (Working on that now...lol)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Xhale

listen, when armageddon comes, and the world is a wasteland, I want YOU on my team.

(starts looking for a tractor with a working PTO shaft so we can mix drums full)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

good idea, i actually got a usb fan from china mall, removed the blades and inserted a cotton earbud, minus the cotton.
split the one end to make a propeller.
plug into battery bank and easy mode, will see if i can post a pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Daniel Alves said:


> good idea, i actually got a usb fan from china mall, removed the blades and inserted a cotton earbud, minus the cotton.
> split the one end to make a propeller.
> plug into battery bank and easy mode, will see if i can post a pic



Please do , curious to see


----------



## Daniel Alves

sorry didnt mean to hijack, just thought id share.
pics of my cheap stirrer but i need to change the ear bud thingly to something thicker, like the ink cartridge from a pen but to remove the ink is a pain in the ....
only proble i found is that with thicker VG juice it struggles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Very cool! Does the trick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

I think bottle spinning might be counter intuitive. 

It is creating centrifugal force with the bottles centered over the drill hub, usually a technique to separate liquids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Nicely done Zadiac - I thought your videos were great.
Dave


----------



## Viper_SA

Anyone ever given any thought to attaching a milk frother tip to a Dremel? My el-cheapo frother struggles with thicker juices, but works great on 50/50 mixes.


----------



## blujeenz

According to a link @Alex posted, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/slow-cooking-your-way-to-steeped-perfection-part-i.t15338/, mixing introduces air which is bad, heat is the key to accelerated ageing using a double boiler and the Arrhenius Equation. 
Bottom line that I picked up was 13hrs instead of 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone ever given any thought to attaching a milk frother tip to a Dremel? My el-cheapo frother struggles with thicker juices, but works great on 50/50 mixes.


I just put the mix for a few seconds (like 20) in some proper warm water, to thin VG a bit.

Not too hot, and just enough time to thin it out.

Then my frother works fine.

Mine also struggles with thicker juices.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Sprint said:


> I think bottle spinning might be counter intuitive.
> 
> It is creating centrifugal force with the bottles centered over the drill hub, usually a technique to separate liquids.



I realized that later on and didn't use it again. Don't know why this thread was revivied. It's old. Very old.


----------



## blujeenz

zadiac said:


> I realized that later on and didn't use it again. Don't know why this thread was revivied. It's old. Very old.



Its the noobs fault. 
Ive done it myself once or thrice, one gets excited and doesnt check the OP date.


----------



## Daniel Alves

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone ever given any thought to attaching a milk frother tip to a Dremel? My el-cheapo frother struggles with thicker juices, but works great on 50/50 mixes.



ive seen guys using a dremel and thought of it but dont think they used the frother due to size of bottle for most frothers unless you get something smaller


----------



## Daniel Alves

Yep my fault, so any new ideas then?


----------



## Viper_SA

I never mix in a bottle, have separate holders for mixing.


----------



## kev mac

zadiac said:


> Right, so I decided to upgrade my diy drill stirrer bit. I found an old plume veil top cap/sleeve (the atty broke) and stuck it on the bit using super glue. The little bottle fits nice and tight in the sleeve.
> This is what happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it works even better!
> 
> 
> 
> Now there are all sorts of design running around in my head. I can make one that fits any size bottle if need be. (Working on that now...lol)



@zadiac I'm sure it'll work, I did something similar a bit back and mixed the crap out of the juice while watching T.V. I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## zadiac

kev mac said:


> @zadiac I'm sure it'll work, I did something similar a bit back and mixed the crap out of the juice while watching T.V. I guess great minds think alike.



This thread is very old. Like @Sprint said, it only pushes the liquid against the sides of the bottle and doesn't really mix. I stopped using this method long ago. It really doesn't work. A similar method is used in Labs to separate liquids.


----------



## kev mac

zadiac said:


> This thread is very old. Like @Sprint said, it only pushes the liquid against the sides of the bottle and doesn't really mix. I stopped using this method long ago. It really doesn't work. A similar method is used in Labs to separate liquids.


I agree,I don't use it anymore.I just got a kick seeing we did the same thing


----------



## stevie g

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone ever given any thought to attaching a milk frother tip to a Dremel? My el-cheapo frother struggles with thicker juices, but works great on 50/50 mixes.


yeah that's what I use it is very effective.


----------



## stevie g

blujeenz said:


> According to a link @Alex posted, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/slow-cooking-your-way-to-steeped-perfection-part-i.t15338/, mixing introduces air which is bad, heat is the key to accelerated ageing using a double boiler and the Arrhenius Equation.
> Bottom line that I picked up was 13hrs instead of 3 weeks.


as long as you mix everything and add the nicotine last it really isn't an issue. I've found the aeration helps the acrid or harsh notes to evaporate quickly but it doesn't seem to affect the flavour strength, just tones it down a bit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

